# '09 Impreza Steering Wheel Control (SWC) color codes?



## gulleyman (Dec 14, 2011)

On an '09 Impreza, the radio harness has two wires for steering wheel control. One is brown, the other yellow, which is for volume/ track and which for mode?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

neither, you have to use the interface to integrate to an aftermarket radio.
Resistance Type Control System	YES
Reference Ground Wire Color	YELLOW
Reference Ground Polarity	(-)
Reference Ground Location	RADIO HARNESS
Reference Ground Pin #	A14
Control Wire 1 Wire Color	BROWN/BLACK
Control Wire 1 Polarity	(-)
Control Wire 1 Location	RADIO HARNESS
Control Wire 1 Pin #	A4
Control Wire 2 Wire Color	BLUE/YELLOW
Control Wire 2 Polarity	(-)
Control Wire 2 Location	RADIO HARNESS
Control Wire 2 Pin #	A13


----------

